# frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!



## rob (22. Dezember 2003)

hallo liebe boardies!!!
ich wünsche allen schweizern,österreichern,deutschen und den rest von europa ein gesegnetes fest,einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und dicke fische:q :s 
auf das wir alle gesund bleiben oder werden und uns demnächst vielleicht einmal persönlich kennen lernen!
die aller besten weihnachtsgrüsse aus wien
sendet herzlichst rob#h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## ZwinckerEd (22. Dezember 2003)

....da schließ ich mich doch mal an.

Schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2004 an alle.

Ed


----------



## petipet (22. Dezember 2003)

@Boardies:m 

Schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr wünscht euch allen:

petipet#h #h


----------



## Kunze (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Auch ich wünsche allen Boardies und deren Angehörigen eine 

Frohe Weihnacht. :m 

PS: Laßt euch reich beschenken...  #h


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir Gesegnetes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch mit dicken Fängen 2004


----------



## Uli_Raser (22. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir frohes Fest und guten Rutsch.
Das auf der Welt Frieden herscht und wir weiterhin Angeln können.
Uli


----------



## wildbootsman (22. Dezember 2003)

Auch ich wünsch allen alles Gute, ein geruhsames Fest, einen sachten Rutsch und Gesundheit und die die zwischen den Jahren Angeln gehen ein "Petri Heil".

Wildi


----------



## KampfKater (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,


Ich wünsch Euch allen und Euren Familien ein 

"FROHES, BESINNLICHES UND SCHÖNES WEIHNACHTSFEST"


liebe Grüße
robert


----------



## heinerv (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich wünsche Euch eine frohe Weihnacht mit der nötigen Ruhe für ein paar besinnliche Stunden.

Für das neue Jahr wünsche ich Euch vor allem Gesundheit, keine
Probleme mit dem Arbeitsplatz und zumindest die Hälfte der Fänge, die Ihr Euch erträumt.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## PASA (23. Dezember 2003)

@ Alle

Auch von mir ein frohes und schönes Weihnachtsfest!

Grüße


----------



## Albatros (23. Dezember 2003)

dem schließ ich mich doch auch gleich mal an Euch allen ein frohes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, viel Gesundheit und einen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr :m


----------



## Nick_A (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Boardies #h

ich wünsche EUCH ALLEN :

[marquee]#h FROHE WEIHNACHTE im Kreise Eurer Familie und Freunde !!! #h [/marquee] 

Lasst Euch reich beschenken !!! 

Liebe Grüsse an alle #h
Robert


----------



## Barben Fischer (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich wünsch auch allen ein Gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten rutsch in ein Neues,schönes und Fischreiches Jahr!!


----------



## ThomasL (23. Dezember 2003)

hallo zusammen#h 

wünsche auch allen Boardies und Angehörigen schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Dezember 2003)

Und auch ich wünsche allen ein gesegnetes Fest und einen Guten Start ins Jahr 2004.


----------



## Zanderfischer (23. Dezember 2003)

AUCH VOM ZANDERFISCHER "EIN FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR"


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Dezember 2003)

*Frohe Weihnachten*

Hallo Boardies,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schöne und besinnliche Feiertage.

Gruß
Alexander2781#h


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

Auch ich wünsche allen an Board 
ein FROHES und GESEGNETES WEIHNACHTSFEST sowie
ein GLÜCKLICHES und FISCHREICHES NEUES JAHR 
                         PROSIT 2004


----------



## Fitti (23. Dezember 2003)

Ebenfalls :m


----------



## löti (23. Dezember 2003)

allen boardern ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!

und jedenfalls ein fängiges jahr 2004!!!

grüsse
löti


----------



## Baitrunner (24. Dezember 2003)

Frohes Fest und besinnliche Tage auch von mir.

Guten Rutsch und alles gute und vor allem dicke Fische im neuen Jahr


----------



## prinzi-butt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Moin,
auch von mir an alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Auf das all Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen und wir ein friedvolles Jahr 2005 bekommen.
Petri


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Hallo liebe Boardies. |wavey: 

*Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, viel Gesundheit und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr.*


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

naja leute dann machen wir mit dem alten weihnachtsthread gleich wieder weiter.sehr ökonomisch:m
auch von mir an dieser stelle frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr allen boardies.
mögen all eure wünsche in erfüllung gehen.
die besten grüsse aus wien
rob#h#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Hi rob,ich wünsch Dir den durchschlagenden Erfolg beim.......


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

und ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch auch an alle Boardis!#6


----------



## bine (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Ich wünsche Euch allen natürlich auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch (nicht ausrutschen) ins neue Jahr!!  #h  #6


----------



## Kuxi (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle, Euch und Euren Lieben, die besten Wünsche!!







Kuxi


----------



## Zanderfischer (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich auch dieses Jahr wieder Allen!!!

Ist mal gerade ein paar Mausklicks her die letzten Weihnachtswünsche #c


----------



## Siluris (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Hai Kollegen

Auch von mir, ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr, und alles Gute, Gesundheit, und ein kräftiges Petri Heil für 2005

Bernd


----------



## ThomasL (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

hallo #h 

ich wünsche auch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr :m


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen Boardies ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schöne und besinnliche Feiertage.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Auch von mir an alle ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

auch von viola und mir ein schönes fest! mfg.:m


----------



## fishmanschorsch (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*

Auch von fishmanschorsch und Anhang ein frohes Fest und guten Übergang an alle Boardies und speziell an die C.R.F.-Member.


----------



## Barschfeind (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohes fest und einen guten rutsch!*






 Horcht , horcht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wer kommt denn da geschlichen?
Das ist doch nicht etwa der .................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |kopfkrat
Hmn da fällt mir doch ein, das ich beinahe etwas vergessen hätte......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TZTZT was sich von den Smilys so alles gefallen lassen muss, ist nicht zu glauben.  Ach ich wollte doch hier noch etwas schreiben. Nur was war das, noch mal? "viel Spass beim Eier suchen?" ................ Neee, das war was anderes!!
Klar , weis.... Ich muss die Stiefel putzen.. Obwohl nee, das stimmt auch nicht.
Was sagt man noch mal , wenn dieser komische Typ , mit dem dicken Bauch , der roten Mütze und Mantel kommt?
Ich weis es " Wohne bei Tag" ja genau das war es.. 
Nein das soll auch nicht stimmen sagen meine Kinder. Aber die haben es mir verraten. Was ich schreiben soll...
*Frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten​* soll ich euch wünschen.


----------

